# What do you do other than play guitar?



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

It would interesting to hear what other hobbies, activities and pursuits members of our forum are otherwise engaged in, and even what other instruments you play.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Guitar, bass, mandolin, banjo, ukulele, keys, choir, sessions, gigging, recording, and misc other musical things. Carpentry, gardening, reading, fishing, hiking, boating, family, cottaging, travel by car. We used to camp a lot, and I would love to do more. Walking the dog. 

Napping.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Anything having to do with sports. I seem to have narrowed it down to playing hockey (goalie) once a week in the summer & 2-3 times/week in the winter, beach volleyball, touch football, softball, badminton, racquetball & rollerblading. And please don't phone on a Sunday afternoon from Sept - Jan, especially if the Broncos are playing.

I've had the same girlfriend for nearly a year (the crazy has yet to come out....) so these days I'm on the ice instead of on the prowl. It's amazing how much my schedule has opened up.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

asian cinema, flight simulator, read books made of paper, ride bicycle, tinker, cook, surf the net


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Play with my 3 yr old daughter (can't figure out of she's going to play the drums or guitar yet).
home improvements and maintenance.
spend time at the cottage.
surf the net.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2012)

drink beer.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

laristotle said:


> drink beer.


and sleep ZZZZZ


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

I collect foreign paper money. It started as a bit of a joke when I acquired a few banknotes with dictators and infamous people on them. But I kind of got hooked on the hobby and I currently have 2247 different bills from 186 different countries, some of which no longer exist.

I also collect Canadian art and grow my own vegetables. But don't ask me to do anything technical. Going into my toolbox is always a prelude to disaster!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

When the weather is good, put on as many miles on the bike as I can. When the weather is not good, watch the snow fall then move the snow off the driveway and sidewalks and wait for the weather to be good enough to ride again. Sometimes, if I'm not doing that I play a little poker with friends. Usually 5 card stud. I used to work on my bike during the winter but the 'glide doesn't need work. And every second week-end I spoil the hell out of the grand daughters.....and then send them home again.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well let's see I play bass, read, hang out with family & friends.
In the summer I have been known to go into water or go for walks, etc.

I like spending time in the mountains, whatever.

Other than guitar, bass, read and go online to places like this--there's nothing I do on a regular basis--I try different stuff.
I watch the CFL...


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

mountain biking when I can get away to some nice singletrack

I used to race slotcars

then got into simracing as I'm a big fan of '60's racecars etc. here's a lap around Spa '67


[video=youtube_share;IkiCkZLyKKE]http://youtu.be/IkiCkZLyKKE[/video]


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Drawing, painting and photography...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Does painting #2 remind anyone of anything...? :/ haha

I get tattoos when I actually have the time and extra money around (both are not nearly as frequent as when I started). I'd say it's a hobby given that I have a 3/4 sleeve I'm working on as well as a half-sleeve on my leg (yes they're called sleeves even if it's on your leg  ). I'm not mechanically inclined enough to work on my own car or guitars, and while I love art I'm crap at the visual medium. I would like to get back into some sports like badminton or basketball.

I would like to get much better at my (in)ability to play drums


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I spend at least one and a half hours every day in the gym, generally about 6 days a week.

And I travel a lot, almost every week in fact.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

When I 'm not playing or practicing I am a golfer. Play at least 175-200 games a year in the Ottawa region. Winter time, the wife and I snowshoe about 3 times a week. As much as I hate winter,this has been a great activity for both of us.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Aside from family, playing hockey comes (a distant) second, in terms of time spent, to guitar. I also play volleyball and do a lot of camping and hiking. I am involved at my church, helping out with a bi-weekly youth sports night, teaching Sunday school and occasionally playing as a spare in the band. In town, I am a member of the local Town Trails Committee. 

And currently, I'm renovating my kitchen.

As far as other instruments go, I play bass and can find my way around the mandolin and the ukelele (concert and baritone)


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Budda said:


> Does painting #2 remind anyone of anything...? :/ haha




I know what your getting at because I have heard that before, it always fascinates me to hear what people see in my abstract stuff. I don`t even try to explain them anymore, I prefer to listen to the twisted things folks see. 
First image is a drawing so theres only one painting posted.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I spend more time on forums, cooking, and repairing gear than anything else, including playing. I kinda miss playing. Not much else going on besides all of that. Does cleaning, grocery shopping, and driving everybody places count?


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Running. I have completeted 14 marathons including Boston. The last one was 2 years ago so hopefully I can get my training in and do one next year.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Being retired for a year now, I finally get to do a lot of the things I _want_ to do. Along with playing in the band, I am now getting back into plastic scale modelling. I recently finished my first model in almost 45 years, a 1/72nd scale Avro Lancaster. My dad's friend Sam was a rear gunner in Lancs during WWII and i built this as a replica of the Lanc he was flying in, LM178, the night he was shot down over France.










I am also now a volunteer at the Canadian Historical Aircraft Association, here in Windsor. We are restoring Lancaster FM212 to airworthy condition. It was on a pedestal in Jackson Park for over 40 years and, since being moved to a hangar at the airport, is being dis-assembled and re-built. There are only 16 Lancs left in the world and only two currently flying. Here she is in her current condition...










I also try to find time to do household chores and projects, as my lovely wife is still working.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

You guys are freaking awesome. There are some major forces at work here.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Big_Daddy said:


> I am also now a volunteer at the Canadian Historical Aircraft Association, here in Windsor. We are restoring Lancaster FM212 to airworthy condition. It was on a pedestal in Jackson Park for over 40 years and, since being moved to a hangar at the airport, is being dis-assembled and re-built. There are only 16 Lancs left in the world and only two currently flying. Here she is in her current condition...


I grew up seeing that plane in Jackson Park. I didn't realize they had planned on restoring that bird to flying condition. That will be awesome! Nothing like the sound of those four Merlin's growling overhead! I love it when the one from Hamilton flies in for a visit. I can't imagine the sound of a whole sky full of them like back in WWII! Must have sent some serious shivers down the spine. 
I know it's hard to predict with volunteer projects but is there any targeted timeline for finishing this project?


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Hamstrung said:


> I grew up seeing that plane in Jackson Park. I didn't realize they had planned on restoring that bird to flying condition. That will be awesome! Nothing like the sound of those four Merlin's growling overhead! I love it when the one from Hamilton flies in for a visit. I can't imagine the sound of a whole sky full of them like back in WWII! Must have sent some serious shivers down the spine.
> I know it's hard to predict with volunteer projects but is there any targeted timeline for finishing this project?


It all depends on funding. If we had $3 million, right now, it would be done in 2 or 3 years. If we had $6M, we could send much of it out and be done in maybe a year. As it stands right now, at the rate we are going, realistically, 10 years. All four engines need to be overhauled. Jack Rousch will do them for a mere $150-200 K per engine. The center section of the bomb-bay was cut out with torches to put it on the plinth. All those parts are long gone so we will need almost $1M to just re-build that. It's a daunting task, but you know what they say, "How do you eat an elephant?" Answer? One bite at a time.

The Mynarski Lanc was down from Hamilton a few weeks ago. ironically, her serial number is FM213 and she came off the line in Milton right behind FM212 in 1945. She spent most of her life on display in Goderich as a war memorial. With many full-time workers and a lot of ready cash, it still took CWH almost 10 years to get her in the air.

Check out this vid of her farewell fly-over when she was here. Crank your speakers and enjoy the sound of those screaming Merlins!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/big-daddy/8039638674/in/set-72157631778124437


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Big_Daddy said:


> Being retired for a year now, I finally get to do a lot of the things I _want_ to do. Along with playing in the band, I am now getting back into plastic scale modelling. I recently finished my first model in almost 45 years, a 1/72nd scale Avro Lancaster. My dad's friend Sam was a rear gunner in Lancs during WWII and i built this as a replica of the Lanc he was flying in, LM178, the night he was shot down over France.


I got a model of one of those (or a B-17, it was so long ago) in 1964 or so, and built it. Quite simply the best model airplane I had ever made. Movable gun turrets (and guns) and propellers. Hell, you could even pop the top of the engine pods and see engines inside, and it came with a little tractor thing for repairing and servicing the engines. Hundreds of parts to the damn thing; a wonderful building experience, courtesy of Revell. Your paint/decal job was far superior to my own, though. Kudos.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

mhammer said:


> I got a model of one of those (or a B-17, it was so long ago) in 1964 or so, and built it. Quite simply the best model airplane I had ever made. Movable gun turrets (and guns) and propellers. Hell, you could even pop the top of the engine pods and see engines inside, and it came with a little tractor thing for repairing and servicing the engines. Hundreds of parts to the damn thing; a wonderful building experience, courtesy of Revell. Your paint/decal job was far superior to my own, though. Kudos.


Thanks! It's amazing how things have changed since I was a kid. There were no airbrushes ( or even spray-bombs I think) plus modelling tools and techniques have improved immensely since then. Having the internet and access to modelling forums, pictures of actual, weathered warbirds (and restored ones) and new re-tooled kits that are much more realistic makes a huge difference. You should take up the hobby again. I'm having a blast.

Cheers,
DON


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Big_Daddy said:


> Being retired for a year now, I finally get to do a lot of the things I _want_ to do. Along with playing in the band, I am now getting back into plastic scale modelling. I recently finished my first model in almost 45 years, a 1/72nd scale Avro Lancaster. My dad's friend Sam was a rear gunner in Lancs during WWII and i built this as a replica of the Lanc he was flying in, LM178, the night he was shot down over France.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Mooh said:


> Guitar, bass, mandolin, banjo, ukulele, keys, choir, sessions, gigging, recording, and misc other musical things. Carpentry, gardening, reading, fishing, hiking, boating, family, cottaging, travel by car. We used to camp a lot, and I would love to do more. Walking the dog. Napping.
> Peace, Mooh.


You are one busy dude...or should I say well rounded ;o) 



laristotle said:


> drink beer.


+1  



mario said:


> Running. I have completeted 14 marathons including Boston. The last one was 2 years ago so hopefully I can get my training in and do one next year.


impressive - congrats!



Big_Daddy said:


> Being retired for a year now, I finally get to do a lot of the things I _want_ to do. Along with playing in the band, I am now getting back into plastic scale modelling.


I think I would like to get back into building plastic scale models too...did it lots when I was kid but it's hard to find the time these days... =l

Lots of interesting stuff in this thread!

I am a backcountry enthusiast - I love hiking, backpacking, snowshoeing, skiing - and I lead community outdoor programs through a local parks & rec centre. I also teach Paddle Canada sea kayaking courses in my spare time...also love mountain biking...basically anything outdoors. Between doing all of that and working full time and playing in a band I am pretty busy...life is good


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

marcos said:


> Big_Daddy said:
> 
> 
> > My uncle also flew in those and was also shot down in France and spent 22 months or so in a war camp. Could this be a coincidence? I wish he was still around and I could ask him
> ...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Props for the patience of building!

I used to go to the gym 6 days a week much like Milkman, haven't done that in a couple of years. I need to get back into it, since I have put on too much weight in the last two years.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

my list is quite long...but if i had to keep it to only a few:

cooking
photography
motorcycles
shopping


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Well there's the music and cooking and for the longest time I was involved with Karate BC with my daughter and did a lot of volunteering as I tried to give back for all the fun we had over the many years and between all the tournaments we averaged about 11-13 tournamnets every year ( between Karate BC sanctioned one and many opens ). But now that she has grown up and no longer does her Karate I have almsot stopped helping out. And of course for many years I was a numismatic ( coin collector ) and only recently started to sell off my collection and am not really interested in continuing expanding my collection any more. And of course I no longer collect guitars to play having reduced my collection significantly and now I just make sweet music for my family and a few friends and cook wonderful meals and drink some good beer and some great red wines.
Oh and I should mention everyday is Saturday and almost sunny days.
Ship
oh and the grandkids take up as much time as they can give


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Big_Daddy said:


> Thanks! It's amazing how things have changed since I was a kid. There were no airbrushes ( or even spray-bombs I think) plus modelling tools and techniques have improved immensely since then. Having the internet and access to modelling forums, pictures of actual, weathered warbirds (and restored ones) and new re-tooled kits that are much more realistic makes a huge difference. You should take up the hobby again. I'm having a blast.
> 
> Cheers,
> DON



My affinity for the hobby pretty much died with that plane. My mom gave me grief that my kid sister (who was 5 at the time) was going to break it. So she made me put it in the big closet, which I did. Unfortunately, a few days later, she entered the closet with a huge pile of towels and linens that she couldn't see over, and plunked them down on top of my model, smashing it into more pieces than a squadron of Stukas could have. So these days I build things that are _meant_ to be stepped on.

Some wounds heal VERY slowly.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Big_Daddy said:


> marcos said:
> 
> 
> > marcos,
> ...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

can i file an addendum to my earlier post? when i_ have_ a job, i fabricate and install ductwork. sometimes, they need something a little twisted. that's where i come in...


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> can i file an addendum to my earlier post? when i_ have_ a job, i fabricate and install ductwork. sometimes, they need something a little twisted. that's where i come in...



Wow! Is that for the Escher estate!?


----------



## Short Circuit (Mar 25, 2007)

I love to build things out of metal. Right now my son and I are fixing up a Volkswagen Golf for his first car. Tore the interior out to weld patches in the floor and a bunch of other mechanical fixes to it, we hope to have the car on the road on the spring.
I've built a dune buggy from plans I got off the internet but this has got to be the best thing I've built..really fun taking it in parades

Mark

http://youtu.be/hikecZFT2a8

I cant seem to get the vidio to embed for some reason


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Liked the youtube link. Put a blade on that thing and I could use one to cut the grass!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hamstrung said:


> Wow! Is that for the Escher estate!?



Good one.

Actually that is very nice work.

I need someone with your talents in the not too distant future to connect the existing duct work to a new(ish) furnace.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I've done a bunch of home renovations. I wasn't really even a do-it-yourselfer but being a working person, I couldn't afford to hire people to do the work for me, so after buying a 60+ year old house and having an energy audit done on it, I proceeded to try to make it much more energy efficient. I took the house from a 48 to a 78 on the EnerGuide ratings which, according to them, put it in the top 5% of houses its age in the country for energy efficiency. 
**photos have not been embedding for me for a while now**
Insulated a 'raw' basement to R24 with extruded foam and drywalled it:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v425/smorgdonkey/basement project/8crosssection.jpg

I did the 'blow in' insulation in the attic (50 bags of it):
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v425/smorgdonkey/attic project/IMG_0408.jpg

and I used a reflective and protective roof coating to keep the attic from super-heating:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v425/smorgdonkey/beigeroof2.jpg

I made the huge 'in-basement' garage smaller (which made my floors much warmer and gave me a workshop room plus a place to have a guitar case shelf):
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v425/smorgdonkey/casestorage.jpg

I also cut part of a wall out between my kitchen and dining room and put a nice piece of countertop on it. I had some flooring replaced and replaced some after watching the dude who installed the first stuff. I just finished a noise suppression project on some of my windows using plexiglass, similar to an interior storm window.

Whwn I lived in Calgary, I had a condo apartment and I didn't spend any time doing that home reno stuff. I used to mountain bike and hike.

If you have facebook...here is some video of a 3 tier waterfall that I shot West of Calgary:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=2419256413&set=vb.585181413&type=3&theater
and some footage of a Woods Bison who ran away from me East of Edmonton:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=2419236413&set=vb.585181413&type=3&theater
some various photos of mountain biking and hiking in Alberta:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.4378906413.3277.585181413&type=3


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Good one.
> 
> Actually that is very nice work.
> 
> I need someone with your talents in the not too distant future to connect the existing duct work to a new(ish) furnace.


no sweat, depending on your timing i might be able to make things pretty darn inexpensive.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

cooking and then eating, sampling beer....over and over, biking, running


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> no sweat, depending on your timing i might be able to make things pretty darn inexpensive.


I used to be the shear & brake guy in a small welding shop in Medicine Hat. That looks like challenging and skillful work that you do.

I had a heat pump installed in my house and the installers reworked some of my ductwork - right at the place where the duct work exits the furnace, it was a hard 90 degree turn. They angled it to make it 45s and so on. I never thought that it would make a difference because I figured air pressure is air pressure but they said that it would make a huge difference and did it on their own without consulting me and at no extra charge. The installers were great...the service after the sale however was extremely lacking so I now deal with another company for the annual servicing. 

Anyway, ducting: something that seems simple but is not.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Cooking ..on my sailboat 









Hanging out on my sailboat with my brother in-law ..on my sailboat 









Going to the Tiki bar ..on my sailboat 









Upgrading my sailboat...sometimes it's cheaper to buy a whole boat.... just took all the good stuff off of boat on the left and flipped it for a 5*8 enclosed trailer ....


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

For hobbies:
I'm in to cars. MOPAR cars to be precise.
I'm rebuilding a 69 Dodge Charger.
I have a 71 Chrysler NewYorker that's a fun weekend cruiser.
I have a 68 Charger that's a basket case project stored away.

I run a forum and help administer another.

I build guitar pedals for fun. I've also built my own amp and want to build another soon.

I study magic as well.

My wife says I jump from hobby to hobby, but the truth is that I don't really leave any. 

Bacon is another hobby of mine. Eating it, not making it. 

As for other instruments, ukulele is about it really. We have a piano in the house and I dabble with it, but I can't say that I can play it.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

*I used to...*

... do a whole lot of B&W photography and darkroom printing. Went digital in 2005.

... do a whole lot of digital photo work and printing.

... take short story writing workshops at Ryerson and with a Writer's agent for several years. Wrote several, but never published. Never tried. It was just fun

... run, until I developed arthritis in my knees, also in 2005.

Now I noodle on the guitar, surf the web, hang around on guitar forums, sleep in when I can, occasionally digitally archive family friend related stuff and count down the time until I retire - 2 years, 7 months, 1 day, 5 hours, 5 minutes from now,


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Cooking ..on my sailboat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so.....a lot of what you do has to do with.....your sailboat?

Very cool.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Milkman said:


> so.....a lot of what you do has to do with.....your sailboat?
> 
> Very cool.


My thoughts exactly. Growing up we sailed small boats, and canoed, a lot. Still canoe. Would love another sailboat someday. Heartstrings that reach back to childhood are hard to break.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

My interests have changed over the years so I'll do past and present lists.

In the past:

Badminton
Fishing
Hunting
Baseball
Hockey
Camping
Reading

Present:

Camping
Fishing
Music-Guitar for personal fulfilment only
Handyman Projects-Mostly personal
Very active in Bible teaching and in our local congregation


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

Work, walk my dogs, homebrewing (beer, wine, spirits), watch NASCAR, sometimes play video games on the PS3.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

dodgechargerfan said:


> Bacon is another hobby of mine. Eating it, not making it.


tell us the secret place where the best bacon can be obtained


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

Great thread! It is fun to get to know the guitar buds better. 

Other than my 'day' job, and playing guitar and singing:

-Mostly, I play lots of tennis, mostly. 

-I discovered I can play bass in the last couple of years, and I quite like it, though I don't play enough to be very good at it. 

-I hike a bunch in the mountains in the summer, though I consider that as part of my job, as least for tax write-off purposes anyway - still, some of the most wonderful experiences in my life have come from those treks.

-I also teach painting workshops for artists a few times a year, that is quite rewarding on many levels. 

-I really like to learn about 'alternative' perspectives on life and history when I have time to read. I am reading a book now called "the Most Dangerous Superstition", it is about Government, brilliant! 

-I like petting our cats.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm an audio recordist by day but I work in film and TV. Specifically I am an ADR (Automated Dialogue Recording) recordist. This is the process whereby actors come into the studio to replace dialogue they recorded on set. We need to get the dialogue in sync while matching pitch and performance. Then an ADR editor tweaks the takes to make them perfect. If its done poorly it looks like a Karate movie but done right you would never notice. Something like 95% of Titanic is ADR for example.

We shoot ADR for various reasons, to improve performance, add bits to help the story along, or if the recording is technically bad, distorted or noisy.

I work mainly on Canadian TV but have recorded a few celebs from time to time like Katie Holmes, Owen Wilson, Woody Harrelson and Bruce Willis.

By default recording music is a serious side gig & hobby. I play a bit of Bass Guitar and Ukulele. I enjoy watching documentaries and British comedy.

I DJ an Indie rock night once a month as well as a Reggae night. I've really gotten into Reggae in the last year or so. Before that we did a MOD / Soul night. I've always been into the Mod Scene but don't consider myself a Mod.

I love to travel but my time has become pretty occupied by my two year old twin boys.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

bluesmostly said:


> -I really like to learn about 'alternative' perspectives on life and history


You might really like 
http://earthship.com/
I find it fascinating as I have always been attracted to the 'off grid' ideas.

As far as history...there is a program called Nazis: A Warning From History that is about 6 parts or more. It is excellent. Most people don't know the way in which Hitler came to power and this documentary lays it out in a fairly straight forward manner while remaining very interesting. Many interviews with pertinent people along the way as well.


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

Mostly sex, drugs & booze... - the rest of my time is just wasted.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

J-75 said:


> Mostly sex, drugs & booze... - the rest of my time is just wasted.


Do you balance this lifestyle with organic health foods and meditation?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

J-75 said:


> Mostly sex, drugs & booze... - the rest of my time is just wasted.












Boy, there are some impressive past times revealed in this thread.
Nothing like feeling inadequate now. 8P

I play bass with some guys from work once in a while.
My theory is that the other guy in town with a bass was busy.
I've had one around for years, usually for recording purposes.
I also own a mandolin, banjo and a lap steel (recently). 
"Own" is the key word there, "play", is another story. 

I read some, mostly autobiographies or at least non-fiction.
I enjoy watching documentaries, nature, etc. PBS, IFC type stuff.
Movies, horror and comedies are a preference.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

mario said:


> Running. I have completeted 14 marathons including Boston. The last one was 2 years ago so hopefully I can get my training in and do one next year.


Wow, just wow! I started running this spring and I'm doing 10km 3 to 4 times a week now. I would like to do a half-marathon soon (next year, maybe)... marathon is a long term goal for me. Even Duathlon (bike and run) is tempting.

Hope to be able to complet a full marathon.

Congrats, sire!
___

As part of my hobbies, I read a lot (did all my studies in litterature so no surprise), writing ( I have a blog and a fanzine I produce with friends), running, biking, listening to movies, listening to music, cooking and I'm a tea lover so I'm really happy that cold temperature cames back... Time for some hot tea!


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

greco said:


> Do you balance this lifestyle with organic health foods and meditation?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Was headed that way, but was advised against it by the folks at the clinic: - "got enough on my plate already"

Best,
Bill


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Like Big Daddy, I'm retired one year, do the household routine as my wife works and studies for her Master's degree. In addition to designing, building and repairing tube guitar amplifiers I hit the gym a lot, usually 7 days a week and twice a day several days a week for evening spin classes during the winter. Summer I ride, mostly road bike these days, 5k km this summer and just led a group in Italy on an 8-day biking tour, had a blast. I'm not gigging anymore and it seems I rarely play much, shame. My ride:
View attachment 1763


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Great thread  




shoretyus said:


> Cooking ..on my sailboat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!!! I would love to learn to sail - I dream of owning a sailboat someday =0



bluesmostly said:


> Great thread! It is fun to get to know the guitar buds better.
> 
> Other than my 'day' job, and playing guitar and singing:
> 
> ...


I love tennis too - and I love hiking too...and it is part of my job too - what do you do? I agree with you - some of my greatest life experiences have come from trekking in the mountains and along wild coastlines...


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

My day gig: I'm a Mfg. Mgr. of a CNC Machine Shop on the outskirts of Windsor Ontario. We machine Hydralic Manifolds mostly for the Military. I like it because my son works for me as a Floor leader and has for over 12 years. I've shown him everything I know in machining and he sucks it up like a sponge! We spend a lot of time together, that's for sure, and for that I'm greatfull. Besides, he's got a pretty good Vocal range and enjoys sitting in on some Jams as well!.

I love Boating and I currently have a 24' Proline Salmon/Muskie boat that I wish I can spend more time on that I do. The boat is trailerable and I fish Lake Huron, Lake St. Clair, Lake Erie and Ocationally Lake Simcoe, and Rice Lake when I get the time. Shooting Trap and hunting deer, moose, waterfowl and upland birds when i have the chance.

I dabble in Keyboards and Bass a little and just recently, I'm looking to record some of my own originals. My only regret is that there is not enough time in the day to do it all!

It's great to get to know everybody's "other side"! I'm enjoying this thread, and thanks for posting!


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

Doriangrey, I think you told me you are into outdoors guiding or something on another thread. Maybe you were the one that answered my Q about a hike near Squamish?

I am an artist, painter, landscapes mostly. Link to my site below, but it is the site is under re-construction because it got beat up by viruses... I think you can still see the paintings though.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

bluesmostly said:


> Doriangrey, I think you told me you are into outdoors guiding or something on another thread. Maybe you were the one that answered my Q about a hike near Squamish?
> 
> I am an artist, painter, landscapes mostly. Link to my site below, but it is the site is under re-construction because it got beat up by viruses... I think you can still see the paintings though.


Ahh yes, that's right - you are an artist - I remember your website now - very nice! I see you are in Kamloops...maybe we could meet in the middle someday and do a hike...the Coquihalla summit has some spectacular hikes with some very inspiring scenery...but nothing comes easy up there with lots of steep and rough terrain...snowshoeing season is almost here now ;o)


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Anything to do with the outdoors, hunting, fishing, camping. I used to ski a lot but I've dialed back on that in the last few years.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

doriangrey said:


> Ahh yes, that's right - you are an artist - I remember your website now - very nice! I see you are in Kamloops...maybe we could meet in the middle someday and do a hike...the Coquihalla summit has some spectacular hikes with some very inspiring scenery...but nothing comes easy up there with lots of steep and rough terrain...snowshoeing season is almost here now ;o)


Sounds good, winter hiking with snowshoes would be great too - I love painting snow scenes - thanks, D


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

finished this study yesterday...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

sneakypete said:


> finished this study yesterday...


Cool--I wish I had the patience for that--as well as the talent...


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2012)

Damn! Pete. That's so beautiful. Love the eyes.


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm a total newbie here, and kind of a newbie to this whole guitar thing (into my third year of playing now).

Aside from learning to play, I spend every minute I can with my 20 month old and 6 year old daughter in between a full time job and a part time photography business. So there, another thing I do....photography. 

Other hobbies include enjoying Jamaican rum.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

sneakypete said:


> finished this study yesterday...
> 
> 
> very nice indeed!





Cartcanuck said:


> I'm a total newbie here, and kind of a newbie to this whole guitar thing (into my third year of playing now).
> 
> Aside from learning to play, I spend every minute I can with my 20 month old and 6 year old daughter in between a full time job and a part time photography business. So there, another thing I do....photography.
> 
> Other hobbies include enjoying Jamaican rum.


mmm....jamaican rum ;o) sounds like you're a good parent


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

WCGill said:


> Like Big Daddy, I'm retired one year, do the household routine as my wife works and studies for her Master's degree. In addition to designing, building and repairing tube guitar amplifiers I hit the gym a lot, usually 7 days a week and twice a day several days a week for evening spin classes during the winter. Summer I ride, mostly road bike these days, 5k km this summer and just led a group in Italy on an 8-day biking tour, had a blast. I'm not gigging anymore and it seems I rarely play much, shame. My ride:
> View attachment 1763


That, sir, is a really nice ride!


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

I enjoy hunting and fishing, working on my 78 Trans Am, race slot cars and in the winter months working on my HO scale model train layout.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

TA462 said:


> I enjoy hunting and fishing, working on my 78 Trans Am, race slot cars and in the winter months working on my HO scale model train layout.


those are some great hobbies!


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

Sneaky, you are a good artist! Now where are those MIJ guitars you were going to unload?


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------

